# Novice buying a youngster?



## Livgrace500 (5 April 2020)

I am a novice rider considering buying a young cob as my first horse. I have an ISH mare which belongs to a relative which I ride regularly at the moment but have been hankering after my own for some time. 

I have seen a beautiful 14.2 cob for sale but the issue is he is only 15 months old. Am I mad or could this work? 

I don't have any children and my job is a strict 9-5 so I have enough time to work on stable manners myself and would of course pay for a reputable professional to break him in when the time comes and for regular lessons. I have always thought it would be best to get a youngster so I can manage his upbringing, making sure he has good teachers and is well treated, and to observe his training so that I can learn myself but do recognise there is an element of risk when a novice takes on a young horse. 

I am not a nervous rider and the cob is quiet for a 15 month old colt. He has not been gelded yet but will be gelded before he comes to me if I do take the plunge.  

Any honest advice appreciated!


----------



## Leo Walker (5 April 2020)

Your mad. Dont do it. How can he learn from you if you don't know yourself? Every interaction with a young horse teaches them something. I have the most laid back highland youngster. Nothing phases him. Yet the other day he reared up and tried to jump over the top of me. Everyone scattered and I dealt with it. It was easy for me as I know what to do and when, and I'm not phased in the slightest. Going by everyone else's reaction they wouldn't have wanted to deal with it. 

Its all well and good having lessons, but what do you do in the moment when something happens and you don't know what to do or react inappropriately? You will be on your own almost all of the time.

For everyone's sake don't buy a youngster.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (5 April 2020)

Don'T!  Youngsters and novices do not go together well.


----------



## Amymay (5 April 2020)

Buy something you can ride and have fun with.


----------



## Lillian_paddington (5 April 2020)

No, really not the best idea. You won’t be able to even begin backing it until it’s rising four, and even if you get it backed professionally it’s not going to come back as steady as a well-schooled ten year old. Even polite babies have their wobbly moments. If price is an issue I would go older rather than younger. And then you can get something that you know will do exactly what you want and not have any tantrums about it.


----------



## conniegirl (5 April 2020)

No! Don’t do it, even the most experienced riders can come a cropper with a youngster and then it is very expensive to pay a professional to put it right.


----------



## Shay (5 April 2020)

Really sorry OP - no.  It takes a massive amount of time and experience to bring on a young horse well.  A novice and a youngster are a recepie for disaster I'm afraid.  It isn;t fair on you - even if you think it is at the moment - and it certainly isn't fair on the horse.  Aim for soemthing you can ride now (rather than in 4/ 5 years time) have fun with and gain experience.


----------



## ycbm (5 April 2020)

It can work out absolutely fine with an inexperienced but confident rider/handler with experienced advice around.  But why would you want to buy a horse you can't ride for at least two years and not much for another year after that? And take the risk that in the intervening time he turns into a horse you don't much like/unsound/accidentally damaged/conformation of a donkey etc.

.


----------



## Dusty 123 (5 April 2020)

Sorry op but I would not recommend it it takes a massive amount of work and experience . I would buy a horse that you can ride and have some fun on


----------



## Cortez (5 April 2020)

No no no no no.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (5 April 2020)

Another "no" from me I'm afraid.

As a novice, you will not have developed what we call an "independent seat" which - in very simple terms - is all about being able to use your body effectively to not only keep yourself in the saddle without grabbing onto the reins to help you, but knowing how to utilise your body's core strength and stability whilst you are in the saddle.

Also, as a novice, you will just not have the necessary knowledge, confidence, or skill, to be able to bring on a young horse. It is a huge responsibility, and if like me you've seen a promising young horse totally ruined (sadly) by someone else's ineptitude, then you'd understand why everyone is saying this is a bad idea. 

You cannot possibly tell how a 15-month-old cob is going to develop! Yes he may have stolen your heart, and may look quiet now, but you have no idea what sort of temperament this horse will have! OR what sort of size he will grow to! 

I would gently suggest that you forget the "getting a youngster" idea; and ask your instructor what they feel you can be doing to improve yourself as a rider. Get to know different types of horses and perhaps experience different equine disciplines, and then, when both you and your instructor feel the time is right, you might - with their support and advice - consider what sort of horse might suit you.


----------



## Shay (6 April 2020)

I think OP deleted the origional post....


----------



## Pearlsasinger (6 April 2020)

Shay said:



			I think OP deleted the origional post....
		
Click to expand...


No, it was always written in pale grey for some reason.


----------



## ycbm (6 April 2020)

Pearlsasinger said:



			No, it was always written in pale grey for some reason.
		
Click to expand...

You're right. I thought my tablet screen had gone haywire to start with!

.


----------



## sportsmansB (6 April 2020)

Youngsters should live in herds with other youngsters, so they are actually pretty boring to own. 

Every single thing which happens them in their young lives shapes their future, and dictates what will happen them down the years and how they will be treated 

Can you be absolutely certain, that you would make the correct decision for your horses future in every scenario? Experienced people who break and bring on a lot of young horses well DO make the right decisions, and turn their charges into lovely horses who are then treated well by people. 
If you can't say hand on heart that you could do this, then don't. There are enough unintentionally messed up horses in the world which have had no proper basics established by well meaning but novice owners. 

Just buy a decent 8yo, or give a bargain teenager a good home and they can show you the ropes.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (7 April 2020)

Honestly, as a first horse I wouldn’t. Not only for all the extremely valid reasons others have mentioned but also because baby horses whilst cute, are actually pretty boring. It’s also bloody stressful hoping they’ll keep all their limbs intact in the intervening years between buying them and actually getting your bum in the saddle, and even then it’s at least another year until you can properly crack on with them.


----------



## Maesto's Girl (9 April 2020)

A no from me too. Whilst I didn't buy mine as a youngster it's taken a lot of work as she was VERY green, even though she was broken to ride. She was headshy, untrusting and had no idea of proper schooling. I am now into year 3, and, alongside the work I have put in, have built a support system of coaches. You also need to know enough to know when you need to ask for help. But then have the understanding of what that help means and how to action the work required afterwards. I would, if I were you, get a nice, 12ish year old. One well schooled on the ground and in saddle. Whilst the initial outlay will be more than a youngster, I can guarantee it will be cheaper in the long run. I have spent a fortune in time and money to get my mare where she is....and we are still about a year away from where I want her to be.


----------



## limestonelil (9 April 2020)

It's a no from me.


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 April 2020)

NO   from me as well.  i bought my 15 month old filly when i had been a horse owner for 8 years and had been working part time at the yard for a long time before i got my own...


----------



## Livgrace500 (11 April 2020)

Ok. I take that on board and will look at older horses. Even though the youngster was beautiful I knew deep down it was likely a bad idea for a first/second horse. 

Not sure why the font was grey..think there must have been something up with my i pad  and it won't let me change it now so sorry if anyone's eyes are now hurting! 

Does anyone have advice for finding a first horse? My instructor and my father in law who has been breeding and training for 30 years will both be coming with me to help but what ages should I be looking at? 7-15? Dressage is my passion so I would be looking for a horse I could compete in local unaffiliated shows with. I have started doing this with the mare I ride currently. We entered some intro tests last year and did well so I would be looking for a horse I could compete prelim with.


----------



## Shay (11 April 2020)

It does partly depend on where you are and partly on what you want to do.  If you look for horses specifically for dressage you can often add another nought to the price so I would avoid that as you are not looking at particualrly high level.

Try pony club classifieds or horsemart.  Horse and Hound - obviously!   If you are south based (or don't mind a journey) NFED are great.  Right horse Right home is good if you want an honest description of the horse - but the choice is narrow and most are non ridden, companions or challenging.  If you have a regular instructor ask them to keep an eye open amonst clients for you. 

Age is - to an extent a matter of mind.  But for a first horse I would persoanlly be thinking 10/12 - 16ish - depending on breed and build.  I might go down to 7/8 if they had a good temprement and experience.   Ignoring what I just said in the 1st paragraph you might want to consider a higher level dressage horse ready to step down the levels - you will need some serious cash for that though and watch out you are not purchasing vets bills!  

Personal preference is key obviously - but I think you can't go far wrong with a nice over height connie or connie cross.  ISH are great but can have too much TB in the mix .  But there will be others who prefer something finer or with more warm blood or TB in it.  Still others who prefer a draft cross or a cob cross.

For  a first horse you really want to have something that clicks with you and something that is rideable for you now.  Don't buy anything that you would have to do the adult equivalent of grow into.  Not all adults grow!  (I don't mean physically - I mean in terms of your riding and aspirations)  You are fishing in  a very popular pool so get a clear idea if what you want as they move very quickly (or they do when we're not all locked down!)  

But on the bright side - now is a great time for some virtual shopping and dreaming!


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 April 2020)

as above 10 to 12 is a good age but very popular so dont rule out any a bit older, dont forget horsequest as you can do an advanced search and put in what age,height,area etc so you can get a short list.  roughly which part of the country are you in as that will make a difference on prices. also size makes a difference, what size would you need?  most horses can do low level dressage and with the correct schooling many can go on to the higher tests so best not to look for dressage potential as these will be very pricey.  good luck


----------



## Livgrace500 (12 April 2020)

splashgirl45 said:



			as above 10 to 12 is a good age but very popular so dont rule out any a bit older, dont forget horsequest as you can do an advanced search and put in what age,height,area etc so you can get a short list.  roughly which part of the country are you in as that will make a difference on prices. also size makes a difference, what size would you need?  most horses can do low level dressage and with the correct schooling many can go on to the higher tests so best not to look for dressage potential as these will be very pricey.  good luck
		
Click to expand...

Thanks splashgirl45 I am based north but can travel. Price wise what should you really be looking at to get a horse of that age and quality? I just know that where it sounds too good to be true it probably is and I dont mind paying a bit more for something healthy and safe.


----------



## Shay (12 April 2020)

How long is a peice of string?  I would have thought if you budget £6K - £10K you should have some wriggle room.  I would expect you would be able to get something fairly decent in the £6-8K mark ... and don't get me wrong there are loads cheaper but 10-12, well mannered, nice breeding, reasonable RH / Dressage prospect you will be starting there.  If you want them with a few BD points you can add another £5 - £10K immediately.  Just have a look on horsequest (Thanks Splashigirl - I had forgotten about that!) under dressage horses....


----------



## splashgirl45 (12 April 2020)

i have been looking for a friend and am on the essex/suffolk border and everything i have seen that would be suitable is either way down south west and a 3 hour journey or up north and similar time so to go to see a horse in those areas which may not be as described takes all day and my friend would be going with me for the first visit and her trainer for the second so costs keep mounting up.  we are looking for an allrounder between 15 and 15,2 hands and have seen quite a few over that height at a reasonable distance but my friend is petite and wouldnt want a huge horse.  what height are you looking for?


----------



## FFAQ (13 April 2020)

I did it 3 times.  1st one died of grass sickness after 2 months (no one's fault but a horrible introduction to horse ownership), 2nd one turned out to be hand reared (didn't find out until after I bought him.  He scared me so badly that he cost me a fortune in re-start fees and 10 years on is still a pasture ornament).  3rd one turned out ok but is insulin resistant.  I backed him myself but with a lot of help from some really good people.  And I took ages to do it. 
If I was doing it all again I would buy a school master!


----------



## Evie91 (13 April 2020)

Another no for getting a youngster. I had approx 20 years experience plus riding as a child when I got mine at 4. I’d ridden her before buying but when I actually owned her I hated the experience! Completely knocked my confidence, I was overwhelmed by doing the right thing so didn’t teach her any bad habits, to the point I paid professionals to do what I could have done myself on a more experienced horse! Got myself in a right pickle. Back riding an 11yr old now and finally have my confidence back but has been a hard slog. Best thing is the youngster was a doddle really, a genuine little superstar (kite when I took her to the beach- no problem, hack on own - no problem, dog throws it’s in pond just as we walk past- no problem!), but I was so worried about getting it wrong and the responsibility it sapped the enjoyment.
My advice would be to go for a school master/mistress. My absolutely horse of a life time was 16 when I had her, ex eventer, been there and done it - we had years of fun, until she was PTS at 24. Don’t discount an older horse, generally if they have got to that age without an issue they most likely carry on. If I was to buy again (currently share) I’m very realistic about what I want- one that already knows it’s job And we can go out and have fun.


----------



## rascal (13 April 2020)

I would get something older, you need more experience. My first pony was a youngster but  i did work with horses for 18 months before I bought him,and also spent a couple of years helping at the approved local riding school.
It is nice to think of moulding your youngster  as you want him, sadly i know quite a few who thought the same, and messed it up.As someone else said,you can not teach a youngster what you do not know yourself. Get an older one,you can learn from,not a youngster who will be confused by mistakes, you can always have  a youngster  when you have more experience.


----------



## Lilou (13 April 2020)

I would echo others’ advice against that idea but I see you have already heeded their words of caution. I’m no expert, having owned and competed ponies as a teen then had nothing to do with horses for 25 years - I came back feeling a total beginner! But I would say to definitely be very *patient* in what can seem a never ending search for the right horse - frustrating as it may be. I agree with others here recommending you start looking from around 10/12ish and upward. Age can mean a horse has seen and done more so you can focus more on your own learning than his/hers (to begin with). After over a year searching I found a suitable 17yo ISH, cheeky and needing reminding of his manners at first but turning out to be sweet and compliant - a year in we are going well. Wishing that luck to you too!


----------



## Livgrace500 (18 April 2020)

splashgirl45 said:



			i have been looking for a friend and am on the essex/suffolk border and everything i have seen that would be suitable is either way down south west and a 3 hour journey or up north and similar time so to go to see a horse in those areas which may not be as described takes all day and my friend would be going with me for the first visit and her trainer for the second so costs keep mounting up.  we are looking for an allrounder between 15 and 15,2 hands and have seen quite a few over that height at a reasonable distance but my friend is petite and wouldnt want a huge horse.  what height are you looking for?
		
Click to expand...

I am also petite, but the mare I currently ride is 16.3 so I wouldn't mind something bigger if it had the right temperament. Anything over 14.3 would suit.


----------



## splashgirl45 (18 April 2020)

just looked on horsequest and there are a couple of part bred connies for £6000  o n o  ,  they were over 14.3 and looked quite nice but green.....


----------

